# TOP 10 most famous cities in the world



## backupcoolm4n (Nov 4, 2008)

In your opinion what are the top 10 most famous cities in the world in order? (no bias) Here are mine: 
New York
London
Paris 
Hong Kong
Tokyo
Rome
Moscow
Shanghai
Berlin 
Los Angeles, Chicago, or San Francisco


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Tokyo
New York
Hong Kong
London
Paris
Berlin
Moskva
Seoul
Shanghai
Los Angeles


this thread will be closed soon...


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

surely there has to be Rome!!

but it´s anyways only a rough guess:

New York
Paris
London
Hong Kong
Tokyo
Moscow
Berlin
Los Angeles
Rome
Shanghai

(then maybe Rio de Janeiro, Cairo, Mumbai, San Francisco, Istanbul, Chicago, Mexico City... ?)


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

New York
Paris
London
Hong Kong
Sydney
Tokyo
Rome
Dubai
Los Angeles
Bagdat:yes:

I don't think Berlin, Shangai, Seoul, Miami etc. are more famous than the cities I mentioned in this list, not sure about Moscow though.


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

i guess cities that lot of people in the world know are:

New York
Paris
London
Tokyo
Baghdad
Los Angeles
Rome
Jerusalem
Barcelona
Havana


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

New York
Los Angeles
Tokyo
Rome
Paris
London
Beijing
Hong Kong
Singapore
Chicago


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

New York
London
Rome
Paris
Tokyo
Rio de Janeiro
Baghdad
Jerusalem
Moscow
Berlin


----------



## Mscraper89 (Feb 14, 2008)

New York
Paris
Sydney
Londen
Rome
*Amsterdam
Rio*
Tokyo
Washington
LA


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

newyork LA london tokyo seattle houston berlin rome paris


----------



## yin_yang (May 29, 2006)

Worldwide...hmm...

New York City
London
Paris
Tokyo
Berlin
Baghdad
Los Angeles
Moscow
Rome
(here is where it gets muddy...)
Cairo?
Sydney?
Venice?
Amsterdam?
Chicago?
Miami?
Hong Kong?
Beijing?


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

so many cities that are famous. i think my first 8 should be on almost every list, after that its a bit tough.

London 
Los Angeles
New York
Paris
Moscow
Rome 
Jerusalem
Tokyo

2 of the following....

Istanbul
Chicago
San Francisco
Cairo
Shanghai
Baghdad
Mumbai?
Washington
Calcutta
Rio
Berlin
Sydney
Venice
Hong Kong
Beijing


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Paris
New York
London
Rome
Sydney
Rio de Janeiro
Venice
Barcelona
San Francisco
Berlin


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

New York
London
Paris
Tokyo
Hong Kong
Jerusalem
Rome
Mecca
Los Angeles/Hollywood
Rio


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*1. NYC* - Worlds best & most Iconic skyline. 9-11 attacks. World's financial capital. Capital of the world in its truest sense today.
*2. LONDON* - Worlds # 1 City pre-WWII. Once an epicenter of a Colonial Empire that never saw a sunset. 
*3. PARIS* - Worlds numero Uno romantic destination & everyone knows Eiffel towr
*4. BERLIN *- Thanks to WWII, Hitler's rise, all the destruction, holocaust. Berlin Wall 
*5. HONG KONG* - 
*6. CHICAGO* - America's 2nd City & probably worlds as well after NYC
*7. LOS ANGELES* - Thanks to Hollywoods popularity worldwide
*8. TOKYO* - Japan's meteoric rise post WWII
*9. MOSCOW - Epicenter of once Superpower USSR, Communism headquarter, Kremlin, Iron curtain. 

Tie for 

10. CAIRO - everybody knows where the pyramids & mummies are thanks to countless hollywood blockbusters. King of continent of Africa. 
10. SYDNEY - King of Oceania

Runners up

Mecca
Washington DC.
Shanghai
Bangkok*


----------



## deranged (Jan 22, 2009)

1. New York
2. London
3. Paris
4. Hong Kong
5. Rome
6. Berlin
7. Los Angeles
8. Beijing
9. Tokyo
10. Rio de Janeiro


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

1. London
2. New York
3. Paris
4. Los Angeles
5. Hong Kong
6. Beijing
7. Baghdad
8. Tokyo
9. Sydney
10. Rome

---------------

11. Berlin
12. Dubai
13. Jerusalem
14. Chicago
15. San Francisco


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

I think this would be the list of most Brazilians:

1 - Paris
2 - New York
3 - Rome 
4 - London
5 - Los Angeles
6 - Barcelona
7 - Berlin
8 - Beijing
9 - Moscow
10 - Rio de Janeiro

My personal list:

1 - New York
2 - Paris
3 - London
4 - Tokyo
5 - Rome
6 - Los Angeles
7 - Hong Kong
8 - Berlin
9 - Amsterdam
10 - Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

I am surprised that many people think Shanghai is more famous than Beijing...I have always thought Beijing is more famous, at least among general population. just due to the role it played in history and that it being the capital of China.


----------



## Spoolmak (Aug 4, 2007)

If we're talking about the most famous all around, in general, and among the general public, then it would have to be

New York City
Paris
London
Los Angeles 
Rome
Sydney
Hong Kong
Chicago
San Francisco 
Tokyo

American Cities are widely popular because of the film industry and movies that are released worldwide are mainly based in US Cities, making them very well known.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

NYC
Hong Kong
*Mecca*
Paris
London
Rome
Tokyo
Moscow
Rio de Janeiro
San Francisco

...then of course you can think about Beijing or Delhi that are very important to over 1 billion people each


----------



## Sniper (Jan 28, 2003)

First Four (no specific order)
- New York
- London
- Paris
- Tokyo

The following are (no specific order)
- Moscow
- Los Angeles
- Beijing
- Hong Kong
- Amsterdan
- Rome


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

I think...

New York
London
Rome
Paris
Dubai
Istanbul
L.A
Moscow
Washington
Frankfurt


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Defenetily Amsterdam should be on your list when talking about famous cities.. 

Also Paris, London, Berlin, NYC, Moscow, HongKong, Tokyo, Los Angeles, Rio/Buenos Aires 

People who mention Dubai: Dubai is famous on this forum, because of the insane skyscrapers etc. If you ask random people, they won't mention Dubai for sure.. 

Brussels is the capital of Europe when looking to politics, not as city itselfs..

Maybe Rome and Madrid should be between it as well..


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

NYC
London
Paris
Madrid
Berlin
Moscow
Tokyo
Shanghai
Seoul
Buenos Aires


----------



## MPOWER (Jun 12, 2007)

1. NewYork (will be there in my holidays) 
2. London (visited)
3. Tokyo (damn im a pupil... no money for the tickets)
4. Paris (visited)
5. LA (next year? #on my list)
6. Berlin <333(visited)
7. HK (#3)
8. Jerusalem (maybe in a few years)
9. Washington (not in the near future)
10. Amsterdam (great:lol


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Marco_ said:


> Unbelievable almost no one mentioned Amsterdam, it's the most liberal city on earth.
> I think this thread will get locked soon


I agree with you. Amsterdam is the most liberal city on Earth. But that does not mean it is one of the 10 most famous cities in the world. Well, it is not for me. But I would surely place Amsterdam among the 15 or 20 most famous cities.


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

New York
London
Paris
Rome
Berlin
Los Angeles
Tokio
Amsterdam/ Moscow
Sydney/Jerusalem
Rio/Buenos Aires/São Paulo


----------



## The other Dude (Jan 30, 2008)

how bouttop ten most stupid threads in the forum lol


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

is there anybody in the world who doesn't know/ never heard of Jerusalem? 

also NYC, London, Paris and LA for sure


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Deanb said:


> is there anybody in the world who doesn't know/ never heard of Jerusalem?
> 
> also NYC, London, Paris and LA for sure


Most people have heard of about 30+ cities.


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

^^
Oh, yeah, that is for sure!!!! At least 30 famous cities.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

im surprised no one mentioned las vegas or cancun


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

I have no idea where Cancun is.


----------



## raggedy13 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think "famous" is kind of subjective as certain cities would be more important/relevant/well-known in some areas/countries than others but from my perspective here in Vancouver I'd say the following are perhaps the top 10 most famous to the average locally born person who went through the local school system, and has been exposed to local mass media (a large chunk of which would be American) the majority of their lives. In no particular order:

London
New York
Paris
Rome
Tokyo
Los Angeles
Amsterdam
Hong Kong
Sydney
Las Vegas


----------



## Mollywood (May 23, 2007)

Paris
London 
New York
Tokyo
Rome 
Rio
Sydney
Berlin
Hong Kong
Mumbai


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

No specific order

-New York
-Paris
-Tokyo
-London
-Mexico City
-Los Angeles
-Madrid
-Hong Kong
-Buenos Aires
-Berlin/Rio


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice to see how famous Rio is.

kay:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, according to most opinions, definetely the top 3 most famous cities are Paris, New York and London, in no particular order.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

It depends in what category we are talking about. If they have to be just known by the name, there are hundreds.
But, famous for the average citizen and recognizables are:

- New York.
- London.
- Paris.
- Las Vegas.
- El Cairo.
- Roma.
- Hong Kong.
- Rio de Janeiro.
- Moscow.

And place left could be filled by Tokyo, Beijing, Barcelona, Sydney, Toronto, etc.


----------



## HRLR (Aug 2, 2008)

Paris
New York
London
Rome
Los Angeles
Cairo
Tokyo
Beijing
Washington
Moscow


----------

